# Diatomaceous Earth Circle around Hive?



## justusflynns (Aug 2, 2012)

This conjures up images of a shb with a miniature guitar singing Ring of Fire. Good luck.

"...I went down, down, down and the flames went higher..." :v:


----------



## justusflynns (Aug 2, 2012)

"...bound, by wild desire, I fell in to a ring of fire..."
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=It7107ELQvY


----------



## johnth78 (May 26, 2012)

Lol Justus
I had the thought that the SHB crawl back into the hive after pupating so they probably arn't going on walkabout. straight down is where I would focus my attention.


----------



## AndrewJ (Sep 22, 2012)

LOL. Well, I heard that the larvae can crawl quite some ways away from the hive.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Diatomaceous Earth is also a killer to bees, any bees coming in contact would be at risk. Doubt it would kill the hive, just some of the bees.

We don't have SHB in my country so can't comment on them, but if we ever do get them, personally I'll be looking at some way to make sure the larvae do not successfully pupate. Be it some kind of poison, trap, funnel, or whatever. In theory anyway, if every beekeeper worked on preventing larvae reaching maturity, they should cease to be a problem. From my reading, most current methods seem to be targeting the adult beetle, rather than breaking the breeding cycle.


----------



## AndrewJ (Sep 22, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> Diatomaceous Earth is also a killer to bees, any bees coming in contact would be at risk. Doubt it would kill the hive, just some of the bees.
> 
> We don't have SHB in my country so can't comment on them, but if we ever do get them, personally I'll be looking at some way to make sure the larvae do not successfully pupate. Be it some kind of poison, trap, funnel, or whatever. In theory anyway, if every beekeeper worked on preventing larvae reaching maturity, they should cease to be a problem. From my reading, most current methods seem to be targeting the adult beetle, rather than breaking the breeding cycle.



Thanks for the reply. Well, my intention of applying the diatomaceous earth in the method I am proposing is to do exactly what you mentioned--break the life cycle. Are the larvae really going to dig down through the diatomaceous earth? Well, no they should not survive that. As for the bees, I see no issue since I am proposing to cover it with mulch. (and keep it covered as the mulch breaks down). My proposed method is not practical for a commercial beekeeper, but for someone with a few hives like me, I think it would work.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Well with a light mulch it might be perfect, first thing the grubs would do is tunnel into it & hit the diatomanous earth.

Still not sure if it would kill them though. The mode of action is to get in between the joints in the insects exoskeleton plus the breathing tubes & act like sandpaper on the tissues causing tiny cuts that will leak fluid & kill the insect. The grubs will shortly shed their skin to pupate so it may not be effective. Guess the idea would be to get some SHB larvae and try it on them to find out.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Keep in mind DE is fairly short lived and is basically destroyed with rain etc.
The most information I have found in regard to using it for control of mites is using it in a dusting pan for chickens. I have also heard of it being commonly used to dust entire chicken coops and runs. So the idea of dusting around your hives is not that far off track.

You don't apply it in a layer. it is a dusting that is most effective. There are reasons that a layer of it does not work as well. Insects tend to avoid it if it is to thick.

This is one link of several I found with information on applying it over a large area such as a lawn.

http://www.dirtdoctor.com/Diatomaceous-Earth_vq21.htm

I can't say what effect covering it with mulch might have. possible a leaf covering or something like that. I do know the larva supposedly will travel a long way to find suitable ground to burrow into.


----------



## AndrewJ (Sep 22, 2012)

Daniel Y said:


> Keep in mind DE is fairly short lived and is basically destroyed with rain etc.


I found this:

http://www.fao.org/ag/agn/jecfa-additives/specs/Monograph1/Additive-151.pdf 

which says it's insoluble in water. However, I think there is a difference between DE for pools and DE for agriculture. I think the latter one is what one would use to kill insects.


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

Fatbeeman has a video about DE and SHB:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cyjs0RRI3xc


----------



## johnth78 (May 26, 2012)

DE is DE whether used in pools or in ag the diff. is the screening of it. it is made up of diatoms prehistoric animals that had very sharp shells the reason it works is that it cuts the carapace of insects and they dehydrate. rain dosen't destroy it only washing it away.


----------



## hey.jonb (Dec 23, 2014)

For DE to take effect, an insect has to crawl through it. Because bees are mainly airborne, they are less likely to come into contact with DE than other pests (ants, ****roaches, bed bugs, or whatever). So applying on soil or other areas level to the ground shouldn't be a problem. 

However, if DE does get on a bee's body, bees are covered with slick hairs that are able to help prevent dehydration of their body's fluids. Additionally, the bee can simply vibrates its wings a little to try and remove the dust to protect itself.

At the end of the day you likely won't kill many things with DE, but you may very well see the ants simply give up on your hives and go elsewhere for food.


----------

